# More Babies!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

My 8 year old doe Tansy had a 10 pond buckling on Monday named Redwood. On Tuesday Poppy had an 11 pounder!
His name is Sequoia.
The first picture is Redwood, the second and third are Sequoia.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking boys! Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Adorable! Are they Alpines or crosses?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Down-y ears means they should be some form of cross? Do they have Boer in them?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww ,they are both adorable ! I love that face on Redwood ! 
What a great name too , lol. The look he has on his face is like he's been around a while , lol. Very sure of himself there


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Precious alright!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yah they are crosses. Their dams are Alpines, sire is a Boer. I love crosses, they always turn out so cute! Red does looks very noble lol. I have a little break from kidding then 4 more does due in March.
Next batch are all Alpines and 1 boer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !


----------

